# PHYSICAL EXAM OF BOARDING PARENT with E/M visit



## heatherwinters (Mar 11, 2008)

A patient was seen for an office visit.  

CC: Elevated cholesterol
HPI: Unable to take statins - causes muscle pain
Review of Surgical HX, Allergies, Social Hx, and Family Hx
Review of 3 systems
Problem Focused Exam
A: Elevated Lipids, Cough
P: Counsel Re: diet, exercise
Ordered CMP, Lipid Panel and CXR

In addition, at same encounter, patient was seen for a Boarding Parent Physical to become a foster parent.  The physical form included Physical exam: Skin, BP, Vision, Lungs, Neuromuscular, Hearing, Abdomen, Throat, Urinalysis, Heart, General Health.  TB History, and an assessment of physically fit or unfit.  Along with a urinalysis without microscopy.

How would I code this encounter?

I was going to use 99213, modifier 25, 81002, what code would I use for the boarding home PE form?  

Any help on this would be appreciated  

Thanks to all who respond


----------

